# Tarot Archetypes and the Fools Journey



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

What tarot card represents you? What significator might you use for tarot?
Where are you in the Fools Journey?

https://www.incandescenttarot.com/blog/2017/10/24/diving-into-the-major-arcana

https://astrologyanswers.com/quiz/which-tarot-card-are-you/


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

The Hermit
You are the Hermit! 

You need to know what makes things tick. You spend a lot of time in your head seeking answers. You're hungry for knowledge and have a need to understand. You can't just dismiss things; you have to know the whys and hows. You'll keep looking until you find the answers, until you find the truth. The more you learn, the more you grow, and you're not afraid to change your beliefs, philosophies, or goals to adapt to the new truth that you uncover.

Material wealth isn't as important to you as spiritual wealth. You are more concerned with growing your soul than growing your bank balance. That's not to say your goal is to be a pauper! No, you'd just rather spend your time reading and researching and learning. You'd rather spend your money on experiences than things. You don't need to be with people all of the time. You're not standoffish or withdrawn, but you do appreciate solitude and the time that you spend in your own company.

Of course, you've got your challenges, just like everyone else. Sometimes you don't take enough time on your own for your meditation and spiritual practice; sometimes you take too much, and it interferes with your family and social obligations. You can get too far out there when it comes to your mystical pursuits, and that can work against you in the long run. You have to always strive to find the balance between being with others and honouring your time alone, and when areas of your life start to put pressure on you, it can create anxiety and frustration until you find a way to balance them.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

me too c:


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

I got the Empress, which is not very like me 



> The Empress
> You're the Empress!
> 
> No matter what gender you are, you readily embrace your femininity — you’re nurturing, compassionate, and sensual, with a deep appreciation for beauty and harmony. You live life to the fullest, enjoying all the sights, sounds, smells, tastes, and touches that your senses bring to you. You like to pamper and be pampered. You’re probably artistic, especially when it comes to self-expression. Others are drawn to your gentle, comforting, self-assured nature.
> ...


From the 1st link, I would go with the High Priestess instead.


----------



## ratsoup69 (Sep 28, 2019)

i got the fool— i’ve always felt a connection with that card, and i have it tattooed on my arm lmao, so this tracks.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

*Justice*
You're Justice! 

You see right and wrong, up and down, stop and go, and very few shades of gray. You constantly examine your actions and try to be fair to everyone without compromising yourself. You're honest and truthful and you expect the same from others. You believe strongly in the laws of karma, and you know that what goes around comes around. You take responsibility for your actions, and you're not afraid to admit you’re wrong and try to correct things that didn't turn out how you thought they would.

You expect the world to be fair and you get disillusioned and upset when it isn't. This often motivates you to make changes – on a personal level, by perhaps dropping inappropriate friendships or changing jobs where you don't agree with the company policies, and on a global level, by getting active in organizations who represent your core beliefs. You're uncompromising when it comes to truth, justice, and what's fair, and you're not afraid to make life-changing decisions to stay aligned with your principles.

Like everyone else, you're a work in progress, and you do have an uptight side. You hate to think that you made a mistake, and will sometimes you’ll try to pass off the blame so that you don't taint your reputation. Of course, when the truth comes out – and it always does – you'll be in a worse place than had you just owned up to your error. You tend to be critical and judgmental, particularly when you're tired. You're very often your own worst enemy, too. Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

*The Empress*

You're the Empress! 

No matter what gender you are, you readily embrace your femininity — you’re nurturing, compassionate, and sensual, with a deep appreciation for beauty and harmony. You live life to the fullest, enjoying all the sights, sounds, smells, tastes, and touches that your senses bring to you. You like to pamper and be pampered. You’re probably artistic, especially when it comes to self-expression. Others are drawn to your gentle, comforting, self-assured nature.

The Empress is considered to be a card of fertility, and you're certainly not short on new ideas or creative inspiration! Your projects are often successful, provided that you stick with them until the end. Connecting with nature is important to you; it puts you in a more receptive mindset where new ideas and concepts can be born. You're actually quite lucky when it comes to getting what you want — but it's not luck, not really. You just know how to care for yourself and use your ingenuity to make your visions a reality.

Of course, you do face challenges. Your feelings get hurt easily when you think someone has slighted you or taken you for granted, and when this happens, you are prone to sulking and making things more dramatic than they need to be. Finding a way to express yourself through a creative avenue like art, music, or even a sport will help you keep things harmonious so that people can see how truly wonderful you really are!


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

> You're pretty conventional in your approach to life. You don't like to challenge the established way of doing things, and often feel uncomfortable with change. Traditions —whether they're religious, family, or otherwise — are important to you, and you like to stick to your customary way of doing things. You've adopted a “well, we've always done it this way” outlook, which usually serves you well, but care must be taken that you're not perceived to be too serious or dour, or too set in your ways.
> 
> You do well in like-minded groups, preferring the company of people with similar views and outlooks to your own. Your spirituality and your values are of utmost importance to you. You like to exchange ideas and you're eager to learn new concepts about your values and tenets, provided they're not too far out of your comfort zone. You're a good teacher, too, for in sharing with others you provide and receive food for thought. You strive to lead by example.
> 
> You do have your shortcomings, though, as everyone does. You can be far too rigid, stubborn in your ways, and dogmatic as you cling to outdated ideas and values. At times, you get so frustrated that you do something outrageous and completely out of character, just to get people's attention. You have to work on finding that proverbial happy medium where you're both comfortable with who you are and what you believe, yet also willing to grow and evolve.


That's a yikes. I only identify with the hierophant in its quest to fit everything into a logical framework or database of knowledge. 

From the Incandescent Tarot, Judgment was a far better match. I'm one to rise to the challenge and do the daunting deeds.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

WTF, I got hermit, like half a full quarter of you got. Git out of my forest!


----------



## Milkyboobslover (Mar 4, 2020)

Very cool test, by the way. 
When I recognized my key archetype, 'the Creator', I realized that I want not just to cook, but to experiment with Mexican cuisine. Now I even call myself the author's Mexican dish. This differentiate me from other chefs.
Generally I like the theme of horoscopes, archetypes, psychoanalysis, astrology - and all sorts of things like that. By the way, I recently checked my compatibility with my companion -[link removed] - if interested, you can also look and find something for yourself.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> What tarot card represents you? What significator might you use for tarot?


The High Priestess.
Looking at a collection of information from different systems, and seeing how they all point towards The High Priestess.

My higher self embodies The High Priestess, as well as past lives I've had.


----------



## Paterson (May 15, 2018)

You're *the Moon!* 
You're intuitive, moody, and probably more than a bit psychic. You sense things before they happen, and your emotions ebb and flow according to your surroundings and the people you're with at the time. Sometimes the intensity of your emotions or the depth of your insight frightens you. You know what you feel, but you don't always know why you feel it, and that can make you twitchy and nervous about what's yet to come. 
You're also one of the first to sense when things aren't what they should be. You can usually tell if someone's troubled or unwell – even strangers. You sense changes in the weather, and you’ve had precognitive dreams. You'll be thinking about a loved one and they'll phone the next day. You've got such a strong inner light guiding you forward, but you don't always trust it. When you step out in your faith, you'll learn a lot about the metaphysical world and about your own soul's journey.
When you're feeling out of sorts, your apprehensions can get the better of you. You're suspicious of people – often unnecessarily. You allow yourself to be confused and overwhelmed by all the feelings and emotions that come at you. You imagine all kinds of drama and crises in your head, which are usually all unfounded. When you feel powerless, like everyone wants a piece of you, it's a sure sign that you need to retreat into your own company for a bit. Writing out your thoughts in a personal journal or blog and spending time in meditation will soon get you balanced again.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

You're *Justice*! 

You see right and wrong, up and down, stop and go, and very few shades of gray. You constantly examine your actions and try to be fair to everyone without compromising yourself. You're honest and truthful and you expect the same from others. You believe strongly in the laws of karma, and you know that what goes around comes around. You take responsibility for your actions, and you're not afraid to admit you’re wrong and try to correct things that didn't turn out how you thought they would.

You expect the world to be fair and you get disillusioned and upset when it isn't. This often motivates you to make changes – on a personal level, by perhaps dropping inappropriate friendships or changing jobs where you don't agree with the company policies, and on a global level, by getting active in organizations who represent your core beliefs. You're uncompromising when it comes to truth, justice, and what's fair, and you're not afraid to make life-changing decisions to stay aligned with your principles.

Like everyone else, you're a work in progress, and you do have an uptight side. You hate to think that you made a mistake, and will sometimes you’ll try to pass off the blame so that you don't taint your reputation. Of course, when the truth comes out – and it always does – you'll be in a worse place than had you just owned up to your error. You tend to be critical and judgmental, particularly when you're tired. You're very often your own worst enemy, too. Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------

